# Looking for a nice sub...



## satindemon4u (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello all. Recently I played some pretty loud music through my Logitech system and was a little disappointed with the power of my sub. This leads me to want to upgrade!

So my question is simple, what is a good speaker system that has a nice sub-woofer with it? I only have around $100 to spare and before you say something like good luck please note I don't need a sub that can shatter glass, but I want something with some really good power to it! 

Current speakers: Logitech X-530

It's sort of nice to have 5 speakers but I don't REALLY need them since I mostly play music and games. That, and the surround sound doesn't do too much good when I can't even mount the speakers beside or behind me. :S

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mussels (Jul 1, 2011)

look at what you can get the Z-2300's for then, they may suit.


----------



## satindemon4u (Jul 2, 2011)

Not bad at all. Definitely better than what I have now! Sub power now is 25 watts, that one pushes a nice 130!

Only thing is, the cheapest I can find them fore new is 177. Still may definitely consider them though.


----------



## ShiBDiB (Jul 2, 2011)

satindemon4u said:


> Not bad at all. Definitely better than what I have now! Sub power now is 25 watts, that one pushes a nice 130!
> 
> Only thing is, the cheapest I can find them fore new is 177. Still may definitely consider them though.



If you want good sound ur gonna pay.. You go cheap itll sound cheap or wont last long


----------



## Funtoss (Jul 2, 2011)

Get Z-2300, i had the X-530's and upgraded to the Z-2300 and they sounded amazing! the sub is even bigger and the bass is almost close to car subs 

GET Z-2300 YOU WONT BE DISAPPOINTED.


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 2, 2011)

satindemon4u said:


> Hello all. Recently I played some pretty loud music through my Logitech system and was a little disappointed with the power of my sub. This leads me to want to upgrade!
> 
> So my question is simple, what is a good speaker system that has a nice sub-woofer with it? I only have around $100 to spare and before you say something like good luck please note I don't need a sub that can shatter glass, but I want something with some really good power to it!
> 
> ...



Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 is a nice upgrade over the Logitech X-530 and Z-2300.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Klipsch-ProMedi...724201833?pt=PCA_Speakers&hash=item1c1bb92169


----------



## BazookaJoe (Jul 2, 2011)

I built this custom set for a buddy a few years ago. He wanted to FEEL the grenades/bullets in Battlefield.

The sub sits under the desk and also serves as a foot rest, and the left & right are mounted on the walls to either side of monitor.

Silicon Lined and sealed, finished in black automotive simulated leather - and yes the flames are "Poofy/Soft" like a car seat - an idea I had to simultaneously decorate the boxes and dampen any vibration.

And they DO produce some note-worthy vibrations, powered by a dual-bridgeable  2 X 800Watt CH Car amp, a car battery and a custom inline power supply I built myself -  the satellites remain left-right separated and the sub runs on the full 1600Watt's - these things make your keyboard walk across your desk if your hands aren't on it.

... and at full power may cause HDD failure... 

     ... but no sane person would WANT them at full power... 

I only bring this up as he may be moving to another country in a few months and looking to sell them  ...

Edit - Sorry for the crappy Pics - a the time I only had a cheap Cell-Phone Camera on hand.


----------



## satindemon4u (Jul 2, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Klipsch ProMedia 2.1 is a nice upgrade over the Logitech X-530 and Z-2300.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Klipsch-ProMedi...724201833?pt=PCA_Speakers&hash=item1c1bb92169



Less powerful sub however. Although, people say they stack up against a pair of Bose. :O


----------



## BumbleBee (Jul 2, 2011)

satindemon4u said:


> Less powerful sub however. Although, people say they stack up against a pair of Bose. :O



Bose speakers are not very good. if you want more power you need to increase your budget.

Logitech speakers are not designed for high fidelity. Logitech doesn't even use tweeters in their satellites. Klipsch uses 0.75" horn tweeters and the 6.5" sub is tighter and cleaner.


----------

